# BREAKING: Virginia Supreme Court Denies VCDL, GOA Request for Injunction to Block Gun Ban



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/b...vcdl-request-for-injunction-to-block-gun-ban/


----------

